# fakemodem Fragen dazu



## modde (20 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Wie instaliere ich diese Software auf einem XP Rechner?

Und was bringt mir dieser Modemsimulator also was kann ich damit dann testen?

At Kommandos? Und da steht noch was von TAPI also kann ich das virtuelle Modem dann auch mit der Wählhilhe von XP nutzen?   http://www.freeware-archiv.de/sonstige/Waehlhilfe-Telefon.htm

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Information dazu nur in englisch >> 

FakeModem - Unimodem controller-less modem sample driver (Windows Driver Kit) 

Googeln liefert eine  Reihe ähnlicher  Fragen  dazu aber Erfahrungsberichte  so 
gut wie keine , obwohl es das wohl schon länger gibt ( 2007? )

http://forum.qbasic.at/viewtopic.php?p=84178&sid=1a4f47a4aa4308b4a5d326e94ceefce7


----------



## modde (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Also kannst Du mir da auch net helfen


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Warum willst Du Dir eine Software installieren von der Du nicht mal weißt was sie tut?


----------



## modde (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Weil mich das fakemodem interessiert.

Oder willst Du das fakemodem mal austesten?


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Du kannst getrost davon ausgehen, dass ich darüber nichtmal nachdenken werde.


----------



## modde (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Und warum nicht?


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: fakemodem Fragen dazu*

Weil ich keinen Sinn darin sehe.


----------

